# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  AR15 Kit cheapest AR15

## jkm1864

For all those people that can't afford a expensive AR 15 ... I have two sites

http://www.model1sales.com/item-deta...image=v24k.gif


Get a nice Varmint Kit with a 1/8 barrel twist so You can shot 55 grain to 80 grain bullets. Notice this is a kit which means You have everything except for a stripped lower receiver. You will more than likely have the springs and crap to complete the receiver. The reason they do this is so it can be sold as a kit instead of a full rifle..

Here are some receivers ......


http://www.lrbarms.com/m15sareceivers.html

So You are looking at a Cheap AR15 for around 644.95

I am under the understanding that all of the recievers are made by two companies and all of them buy from these two companies. The only difference between most AR15's is the types of barrels or which company actually makes the barrels. So I might be wrong in this but I wish I would have found this out before dishing out 1300 for a RRA AR 15 because I could have bought two rifles for the same price.

----------


## Kalifornia

funny.  Im picking up a receiver tomorrow for just that reason.  Im not sure Id buy a kit from a company I dont know though.

----------


## Ozwest

Americans looking for options, have a Ace up the sleeve.

The Greenback is the strongest currency in the world right now. This will not last much longer.

Liquidate your assets and move to another country while the exchange rate favors you.

Time is short.

----------


## Texan4Life

http://www.del-ton.com/

$465 for complete bare bones kit 16 or 20 inch. just add your lower. and del ton is pretty well known also.. 

on their menu go down to rifle kits.

----------

